# Cell Phone range booster



## tontolake (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone used a cell phone range booster?

I bought one from a electronic store, installed when I got home.

When I got out in the area where there was usually poor signal, this device did work, to make sure it was working, I unplugged it, I saw the signal bars go down to 1 bar, then plugged it back in, and watched it jump back up to full signal!

If I remember correctly it believe it was made my Wilson.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well how much was it?


----------



## tontolake (Mar 14, 2012)

azpredator said:


> Well how much was it?


Around 200.00 buck.

They told me I have 30 days, if I don't like it I can return it. Soo far I'm thinking about keeping it....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

$200? I had a walmart special t-mobile ($35) and it worked everywhere in AZ. But the minutes were pricey.. your on the rez eh?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

$200 sounds like a lot of money to spend just so someone can bug you when hunting 

i do take my phone with,but i only use the google earth when hunting,dont get reception in the woods to make calls


----------



## tontolake (Mar 14, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> $200 sounds like a lot of money to spend just so someone can bug you when hunting :wink:
> 
> i do take my phone with,but i only use the google earth when hunting,dont get reception in the woods to make calls


Yeah $200 is a lot, but I have been in situation when I could have used a cell phone... But still I dont know still, if I should keep it or return it, it is a cool device...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

It might be worth it if you go places that theres not good service and you have a chance of problems.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> $200 sounds like a lot of money to spend just so someone can bug you when hunting i do take my phone with,but i only use the google earth when hunting,dont get reception in the woods to make calls


 after thinking about it $200 is not that much (when your life is on the line), you have to remember you can die here in the summer, it only takes 3 days with out water!, (here you need 1gal. Of water per. person per. day), If you break a leg, your screwed. If you get bitten by one of our 11+ species of Rattle snakes. Coral snakes. Bark Scorpions, Gila Monsters, then you have drug smugglers, illegal border crossers "OTM's", hidden mine shafts, Wolves, Mountain Lions, Bears, and near the Mexico border you could run into a 250lb. Jaguar, just to name a few things. In Minnesota you don't have the Dangers we do... just saying, if it works keep it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Tontolake, what's the name of it? where did you get it? Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

For those of you who don't know what OTM is? "Other Than Mexican", it's what the border patrol calls the illegal border crossers that are not from Mexico... FYI We have people from every country in the world trying to enter this country, don't let the media fool you, their have been Muslim prayer rugs found in the Arizona desert... it's not Mexican's we need to worry about, they are just looking for work, the OTM's should worry us. All of us...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

azpredator, we dont have the dangerous reptiles,except for timber rattlers

but we do have,wolves,mt lions,bears,freezing temps,sudden weather changes,thin ice etc

i guess when i am in the woods i worry more about other hunters than i do the other large predators

i like the solitude when i hunt.

i also let my wife no EXACTLY where i will be hunting,what trails i plan on taking and what time to expect me out of the woods etc.

i even show her on google earth just incase i dont get of the woods when planned.then she can call the authorities to help me out.

i have been hunting long before cell phones were the norm and never worried about being able to keep in touch with civilization.

i too say if it works for you, you should keep it,nothing better than piece of mind.


----------



## tontolake (Mar 14, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Tontolake, what's the name of it? where did you get it? Do you have a picture of it?


Its made by Wilson Electronic, found it at Best Buy. I try to down load a picture of it, but its the size of a cell phone. Slick device.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

azpredatorhunter said:


> after thinking about it $200 is not that much (when your life is on the line), you have to remember you can die here in the summer, it only takes 3 days with out water!, (here you need 1gal. Of water per. person per. day), If you break a leg, your screwed. If you get bitten by one of our 11+ species of Rattle snakes. Coral snakes. Bark Scorpions, Gila Monsters, then you have drug smugglers, illegal border crossers "OTM's", hidden mine shafts, Wolves, Mountain Lions, Bears, and near the Mexico border you could run into a 250lb. Jaguar, just to name a few things. In Minnesota you don't have the Dangers we do... just saying, if it works keep it.


Geez. Now I'm scared.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> azpredator, we dont have the dangerous reptiles,except for timber rattlersbut we do have,wolves,mt lions,bears,freezing temps,sudden weather changes,thin ice etci guess when i am in the woods i worry more about other hunters than i do the other large predatorsi like the solitude when i hunt.i also let my wife no EXACTLY where i will be hunting,what trails i plan on taking and what time to expect me out of the woods etc.i even show her on google earth just incase i dont get of the woods when planned.then she can call the authorities to help me out.i have been hunting long before cell phones were the norm and never worried about being able to keep in touch with civilization. i too say if it works for you, you should keep it,nothing better than piece of mind.


 +1 on the cell phone, and people!, , We to like to tell someone when we go out, but it's not allways possible to do so, I lived in the midwest for 20+ years so I know, about the cold, thin ice, I been in the woods of the UP,and N. Wisconsin, as a kid at camp we hiked for three days in the up before we seen anyone, just saying out here when it gets over 110* things can go south fast...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> Geez. Now I'm scared.


 don't worry it's winter time, most of the dangerous stuff is napping...


----------



## number9 (Jan 16, 2013)

I would keep it , If you have a 2.00 head buy a 2.00 helmet if you got a 400.00 head buy as much protection as you can afford. There has been times I would have gladly given 200 dollars for some way to get help. Example ( fell out of a stand and broke my right ankle . Had to walk 2 miles to my truck using a makeshift splint )


----------

